
The Restaurant of Mistaken Orders - kawera
http://www.mistakenorders.com/en/home.html
======
AstroJetson
One of of the more interesting restaurants that we ate at 3 days a week. I
started going with friends and noticed I got a menu and they never ordered.
But we all got lunch. After awhile I didn't get an menu either and they just
brought lunch. I was a little surprised by this and asked, she said they
watched what we ordered and once they got it down, they just brought us things
they though we would like.

If you wanted something different, or it was a special you wanted to try all
you had to do was ask for it when they took the drink order. Otherwise it was
a nice chat, lunch was served and it was great.

I would be into a place like "Mistaken Orders" since I'm sure it would be
fine, and a little adventure.

~~~
chewxy
I once toyed with a concept of a Karma Cafe - you get what you deserve. Didn't
really pan out far

------
LocalH
I really like this. Dementia (and related disorders) are still very
misunderstood by the general public. Anything like this that brings awareness
in a positive way, especially for the patients themselves, is a very good
thing.

------
kleer001
Awww, I love feel good stories like this! Reminds me a lot of the town of Geel
in Belgum: [https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2016/07/01/4840833...](https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2016/07/01/484083305/for-centuries-a-small-town-has-embraced-strangers-
with-mental-illness)

For me I think this at-the-source / small town / intimate one-on-one solution
is great in so many ways.

------
kawera
On a side note, I've recently visited a coffeeshop in São Paulo where every
employee has Down Syndrome and it was wonderful; spent almost two hours
discussing with the waiters and the barista - a sea of kindness, really.

~~~
krallja
Winston-Salem, NC has a coffee shop "providing meaningful, enriching
employment to individuals with Intellectual and Developmental Disabilities
(IDD)."

[https://www.mojicoffee.org/](https://www.mojicoffee.org/)

~~~
davidkuhta
Along those lines:

> Bitty & Beau’s Coffee is more than just a place to grab a cup of coffee –
> it’s an experience. While the shop is run by people with intellectual and
> developmental disabilities and the customers love the products, they really
> come in for the unique customer service experience.
> [https://www.bittyandbeauscoffee.com](https://www.bittyandbeauscoffee.com)

Locations: \- Winston-Salem, NC \- Charlotte, SC \- Savannah, GA

~~~
js2
The correct locations are Wilmington NC; Charleston, SC; and Savannah, GA.

~~~
davidkuhta
doh! Thank you!

------
ftio
This is fantastic, but they really need to work on the accessibility of their
site. All of the most important text is locked away in images. No reason to do
that in 2019.

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Contact them with that suggestion, I am sure they would appreciate it and most
likely do not read HN.

Do some good like they're trying to!

------
Eleopteryx
I wish the real world generally valued employees as people instead of numbers
on a spreadsheet. These individuals can get jobs with dementia but I can't
seem to get a job with ADHD. I guess "our employees can't regulate their
attention, just go with it" isn't a compelling hook for the vast majority of
businesses.

~~~
i_am_nomad
You’re right - this is a harsh world for people who are outside what’s
considered neurotypical.

Your ADHD would be an adaptive trait in other eras, though. It would make you
an excellent hunter and tracker, and probably a fearsome improvisational
tactician on the battlefield. In a less technological era, you would likely be
a chieftain or better, thanks to your impressive ability to provide meat to
your people and beat the shit out of other tribes.

None of that is very useful to you in this world of cubicles and meetings and
emails, but maybe someday, managers and entrepreneurs will find ways to enable
people like you and help you work to your true potential.

------
lachlan-sneff
I'd love to buy a t-shirt with their logo (in Japanese), but it doesn't look
like that's something they offer.

~~~
kazinator
If they did, you'd mistakenly get a Rolling Stones T-shirt with the tongue and
lips logo.

------
vmlinuz
Previous story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20409569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20409569)

------
botto
Such a great idea for a restaurant, would love for it to come to London.

Also, Yahoo Japan does a go fund me style donations platform?! Still amazed
Yahoo lives on in Japan.

------
nephrite
It's all fun and games until someone eats something he/she allergic to due to
a (featured) mistake.

------
kazinator
That has been a huge thing outside of Japan for hundreds of years already.

~~~
failrate
Cite examples, please.

------
_yhdy
Would love to see this in Chicago

------
bagels
People with allergies will love this place.

~~~
ceejayoz
People with allergies already have to worry about hidden stuff like peanut
oil. I'd imagine they'd just avoid this specific restaurant entirely.

